# Difficult new partner



## BasicFirst (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay so, I am fairly new to a private company providing 911 service to a large town.  My background is 8 years (6 bls, 2 als).  I was fortunate enough to take part in an elite para-military training program that is taught by a very experienced ems team. It was drilled into us the importance of having SOPs in place for many many scenarios including on-scene management- they have come up with these SOPs sadly out of many bad incidents of pt and EMS illness, injury and deaths.
needless to say, these "rules" are as good as gold for me and anyone who as been thru this training...
So here I am at this private company...I get this newer medic as a partner (about a year total bls & als).  I come in at 0655 to find him & about 6 bls members talking in the crew room...he finally comes out to check our truck out at 0715, asking what is left to do...:glare:
Our first call (I'm the tech) we get on scene, he runs into the house-no communication with me, no equipment, nada:unsure:....it's a older lady who's fallen(no biggie here). He cuts me off & starts interviewing her (while standing over her strattled). I send him for a LB & collar bag. I do my rapid exam, he comes back & you guessed it: Starts HIS rapid exam....I had to literally tell him (nicely) to step off. at which point he backs up crosses his arms, laughs & says "okay boss".....we finally get transporting & hes on his phone-while responding @ about 75mph.
We proceed for the rest of the 24 to not talk out of mutual distain.-I over heard him complaining that he's got more seniority & he's the "lead" on all traumas....& how our boss will be getting an e-mail over my actions:sad:.  The boss & supervisors I've noticed will only really take action on people who interfere with the bottom line ($$$).
Should I "go with the flow" of the half -a** private service, or try to teach them what I know to be a better way?  I feel as though it will be said upon deaf ears with this know-it-all type bunch.
Sigh.....
Any ideas on dealing with a new medic/company like this???


----------



## Sasha (Oct 12, 2011)

Instead of pouting in silence like a child try talking to him first about your issues.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 12, 2011)

Ps because you swear your way is better you seem to be the know it all here. You are at a new company, they may do things differently doesnt mean its wrong. Protocol for every little thing is not better, but more rigid and will throw you for a loop when you have something that doesnt fit in your nice little box.


----------



## BasicFirst (Oct 12, 2011)

True...


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 12, 2011)

'Tis why I hate double medic trucks... you have both vying for control instead of one clearly 'in charge'.


----------



## BasicFirst (Oct 12, 2011)

This is exactly the point I'm trying to have come across...
There are roles but it's a team effort. For the driver medic perhaps they should fall back & stay primarily in that role. I.E.obtaining rx, hx, all, demo, watching the techs back.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 12, 2011)

I probably wouldn't have come onto an internet forum and *****ed about it first of all. It's amazing what having a talk with your partner will do, it seems you don't like his lack of communicating on-scene, however, you're not communicating with him about issues that you have, try that first. 

I'm going to agree with Sasha, don't go making suggestions on things they need to change, that's not the way you want to start off with a new company. Just because the "para-military" way that you were taught seems better to you, doesn't mean it will work for them. Each company has it's own way of doing things, give it some time to sink in before you try changing things.


----------



## BasicFirst (Oct 12, 2011)

Perhaps I wasn't explaining myself clearly.  My training is reguarded as the best by outsiders, from within they make point to say they *strive* to be the best.
I did let emotion get the best of me, it was a mutual "screw you".  
Furthermore, sitting down and having a calm, clear conversation with this particular medic seems out of the question.  Primarily due to the public discussion he had with the rest of the base as well as the e-mail already sent & the body language and general attitude portrayed...


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 12, 2011)

*Lay back and let him take the lead.*

PS: you come ventilate here all you want, just do't do that then let us tell you how to auger your career into the dirt.

Checklist:

Any genderal, racial or cultural/ethnic issues? 
Was he told to "show you the ropes"?
Does he act professionally in _*some*_ ways
Scope out the setting, find out what their culture is and keep ears peeled for your buddy's status in the organization. Some folks wind up orienting others because they volunteer to out of a desire to teach but are not trained or inclined to do so properly. Innocently ask how his earlier orients are doing.
If you make it through orientation/probation and out from under him, the issue changes from keeping him from flunking you, to not being his personal "kiddie kop".
If the company's culture supports his way of thinking and acting, consider going elsewhere.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone describing their training as an "elite para-military" experience MUST be right . I
mean after all, all I do is practice medicine, I'm not all tactical and stuff...

If your way is so much better, convince him. Show him why it works better your way. However, in this process of examination, look at WHY you do things the way you do. "Because I was taught that way" is not a good enough reason, if you can't explain it, be open to his suggestion.  You may learn a thing or three yourself.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 12, 2011)

BasicFirst said:


> Perhaps I wasn't explaining myself clearly.  My training is reguarded as the best by outsiders, from within they make point to say they *strive* to be the best.
> I did let emotion get the best of me, it was a mutual "screw you".
> Furthermore, sitting down and having a calm, clear conversation with this particular medic seems out of the question.  Primarily due to the public discussion he had with the rest of the base as well as the e-mail already sent & the body language and general attitude portrayed...



It may be regarded as "the best", however, that doesn't make it so. Most of the ER staff thinks I'm still in high school, but I obviously am not, things aren't always as they seem; the same concept applies to your training. Now I'm not saying that your training wasn't good, because I have no knowledge of it, but you can't say that one type of training is the best when people learn in so many different ways. 

Is a "mutual 'screw you'" you really the type of attitude you guys want to bring to work? It's fine to be a little pissed at your partner, but one of you has to have the maturity to say "hey, let's talk about what happened." It doesn't matter if it "seems out of the question", what matters is that you at least tried to open up the barriers of communication. We have to communicate with patients every day, some are more difficult to talk to than others, there's no reason we shouldn't be able to do the same with someone we're going to spend 24 hours at a time with.


----------



## BasicFirst (Oct 12, 2011)

^ I agree with your statements.  I am somewhat reluctant to sit back, only due to this company providing 911 service, any call can turn into a disaster if you're not prepared properly.
I do know I am not under any supervision & my partner is in no way a preceptor or supervisor.  The company is not big on having many supervisors.


----------



## BasicFirst (Oct 12, 2011)

@fast65- Yes, very true.  As I said my emotions (& likely his) won out here.  Would anyne agree that SOME advanced training, not to mention years of experience is better than none?  My way seems to be the only way-there is such a lack of any nailed down "way" here its impossible to know WHAT to do...


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 12, 2011)

*Never fall back on "My training was the best"*

Next thing, you'll have your dad's boxing on the lawn, and your dogs running races.
Even if _in your mind _they are a bunch of lunks, you will be able to learn something from them, and through that see better what they are about. It may still be "Uh, no thanks", but it might surprise you, especially if you look at patient outcomes.

If you DO bail, don't go to your next job interview talking trash about them, though.


----------



## BasicFirst (Oct 12, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> If your way is so much better, convince him. Show him why it works better your way. However, in this process of examination, look at WHY you do things the way you do. "Because I was taught that way" is not a good enough reason, if you can't explain it, be open to his suggestion.  You may learn a thing or three yourself.



Not "because I said so" their training is what it is after years and years of watching pt's and EMTs get hurt and killed, they've developed a pretty good way of doing things & they are highly regarded.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 12, 2011)

BasicFirst said:


> @fast65- Yes, very true.  As I said my emotions (& likely his) won out here.  Would anyne agree that SOME advanced training, not to mention years of experience is better than none?  My way seems to be the only way-there is such a lack of any nailed down "way" here its impossible to know WHAT to do...



Well, I believe as paramedics, you both should have some form of advanced training...

What do you mean your "way"? What is this "way" you speak of? Protocols? Company operations? What is it?


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 12, 2011)

BasicFirst said:


> Not "because I said so" their training is what it is after years and years of watching pt's and EMTs get hurt and killed, they've developed a pretty good way of doing things & they are highly regarded.



So can you articulate how those policies and procedures keep people from getting hurt? If not, why can't you?

10 years ago when I started it was commonly accepted not runing code to every call would result in needless deaths. Over time we've realized this isn't the case. Things change. What was relevant at the time may not be any more.


----------



## BasicFirst (Oct 12, 2011)

@mycroft: I intend to stick it out, I am not a fan of quitting.  I've never talked bad about a company....I never talk about a company....or war stories.  

& never come to work unprepared or hungover or without an impecible uniform & shined boots & with professional "yes sir, no sir" dialogue with everyone....I dont call pt's "Buddy or pal".  No I'm not the best, but I am good at what I do.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Oct 12, 2011)

double paramedic truck, take turns writing the calls, one can sit back and relax and interject if they feel the need too, but if not then they can keep their mouth shut, thats what i have noticed works best


----------



## BasicFirst (Oct 12, 2011)

@fast65: I am referring to a set of SOPs, there is no standard at this company & when I asked day 1 I was told..."It's whatever" by the ALS coordinator...


----------



## fast65 (Oct 12, 2011)

BasicFirst said:


> @mycroft: I intend to stick it out, I am not a fan of quitting.*  I've never talked bad about a company....I never talk about a company....or war stories.  *





BasicFirst said:


> Should I "go with the flow" of the half -a** private service, or try to  teach them what I know to be a better way?  I feel as though it will be  said upon deaf ears with this know-it-all type bunch.
> Sigh.....
> Any ideas on dealing with a new medic/company like this???



I beg to differ...


Anyways, I digress. What do you mean there's no standard? Are Standard Operating Protocols not a standard?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 12, 2011)

BasicFirst said:


> ^ I agree with your statements.  I am somewhat reluctant to sit back, only due to this company providing 911 service, any call can turn into a disaster if you're not prepared properly.
> I do know I am not under any supervision & my partner is in no way a preceptor or supervisor.  The company is not big on having many supervisors.



Somehow this company survived before you and your paramilitary bs. I think theyll be fine.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medicdan (Oct 12, 2011)

BasicFirst, can you give some examples of your "way" or some of these protocols being broken by your partner? Can you give us some more background on where you went to medic school?


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


> 'Tis why I hate double medic trucks... you have both vying for control instead of one clearly 'in charge'.



Have to disagree 100%....worked Medic/EMT for years and thought it was the best system ever. Then I went to work in a county that was all ALS...double medic on every ambulance. I worked there for 4 years and would never have it any other way.

There is no vying for in charge, it is a simple I take one, you take one. Was so much more relaxing, less stressful and the patients benefited from such a setup. Rotation of calls is subject to change if you are feeling generous, having an off day or you get a few refusals in a row...as always, partner dynamics dictate the true sharing of calls, but for the majority in the county it was one for one. 

ALS interventions started while you do your ALS assessment and never have to ask or dictate much of anything get done, it just does because you both know what needs to be done.
How can you argue against that?


----------



## BasicFirst (Oct 12, 2011)

@dan-LaGuardia college, 2009


----------



## BasicFirst (Oct 12, 2011)

he didnt violate propocols, the call (& calls) ran without a flow or order...


----------



## fast65 (Oct 12, 2011)

BasicFirst said:


> he didnt violate propocols, the call (& calls) ran without a flow or order...



So, is that his fault or the company's fault?


----------



## BasicFirst (Oct 12, 2011)

@flightmedic...this was not a "its my call" type of an issue...it was the lack of coordination, running into a house with nothing?! Standing over a pt?!?! re-asking/performing assessment?!?!


----------



## BasicFirst (Oct 12, 2011)

Perhaps the fault is more with the company...how about we call it 60/40.
The medic in charge (ALS coordinator) should provide a lecture on how things are supposed to be done there, instead of a "whatever" way you want it, every man for himself...organization is the key


----------



## fast65 (Oct 12, 2011)

BasicFirst said:


> @flightmedic...this was not a "its my call" type of an issue...it was the lack of coordination, running into a house with nothing?! Standing over a pt?!?! *re-asking/performing assessment?!?!*



You had him run to the rig for supplies then performed your own assessment on the patient, if you didn't inform him then that is your fault. 



BasicFirst said:


> Perhaps the fault is more with the company...how about we call it 60/40.
> The medic in charge (ALS coordinator) should provide a lecture on how  things are supposed to be done there, instead of a "whatever" way you  want it, every man for himself...organization is the key



So you guys need to have a protocol to tell you how to run a scene/call? Are we just tossing any sort of logical thinking out the window here?


----------



## tssemt2010 (Oct 12, 2011)

this is just why its easier to have a truck with one ALS provider and one BLS provider, we have our set roles and stick to them, while the paramedic is asking his questions, im doing 12 leads, vitals, assessment etc


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 12, 2011)

I get your vent.  It's painful to deal with people who take over on your call, who talk to your patients, and who don't seem to work as a team.  I am part time at my current job, and work with a new person every time.

FWIW, that day is in the books.  There's no good way to work on what happened that day besides being proactive in the future.

Next time, first thing in the morning go in with them, hang out chatting till whatever time the boss would say you need to be out checking out the truck, and then say something along the lines of "well, I'm going to head out and check the truck.  You coming?"  Include in this all tact and politeness you can muster, with a joke or a question for the person, like "I couldn't find the _____, can you give me a hand"

Then, when it's just you two and you're doing all the good morning stuff, work into "do you want to drive or ride first?"  If he says he doesn't care, say you want to ride first.  Then on the way into the first call, when you're pulling up on scene, take the reins on the communication:  "I'll take the clipboard, can you please grab the bag?"  When/if he steps on your toes with the interview, just say something at a later time, like "it messes with the flow of things when you jump in with your questions.  When it's my call, can you please just use a couple of words to prompt me down the path of whatever you are thinking instead of talking directly to the patient?"

It's a mess when two medics who do not have perfect cohesion are trying to both be the AIC on a call.  I have been able to break the "don't talk to the patient on my call" rule with only a couple of partners over the course of my career:  my husband and another couple of partners that I really clicked with.  We knew where we were headed with the questioning, so we weren't a distraction to the process, we were helping.  Even so, even with those few best partners I still primarily keep my mouth SHUT on their calls.  

This is not arrogance, it's mutual respect:  you do your thing without my interference, then you let me do mine.  It only happens when people consciously set the ground rules.  It is NOT helpful, only chaotic, to have more than one person talking to the patient.  It does not inspire confidence, it looks like there's a subordinate or trainee situation going on, and it's just not standard.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 12, 2011)

tssemt2010 said:


> this is just why its easier to have a truck with one ALS provider and one BLS provider, we have our set roles and stick to them, while the paramedic is asking his questions, im doing 12 leads, vitals, assessment etc



And 8 ALS calls later when his brain is fried and he is mentally drained, you just keep chugging along doing the skills and driving....two medics are ideal as it is an equal distribution of work load and mitigates medical errors.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 12, 2011)

akflightmedic said:


> And 8 ALS calls later when his brain is fried and he is mentally drained, you just keep chugging along doing the skills and driving....two medics are ideal as it is an equal distribution of work load and mitigates medical errors.



Or do what I've had for the past 8 months.

My partner was a newly certified medic with 14 years as an EMT, but was not cleared to work as a medic for the agency.  So, you had 2 medics on scene, but only one could make the decisions / do the treatments.  





But this agency also required medics to ride in the back on EVERY call, no matter how BLS it was... which got real old, real fast.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 12, 2011)

Having worked double medic always and double medic because a medic picked up a shift in a B/P system it tends to work better in agencies that are full time double medic.

 When your used to a basic onscene it can be hard to "switch off".


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 12, 2011)

Linuss said:


> But this agency also required medics to ride in the back on EVERY call, no matter how BLS it was... which got real old, real fast.


That's the other advantage of double medic, lazy medics can't screw it up for everyone.


----------



## BasicFirst (Oct 12, 2011)

@tssemt &
@abckidsmom   THANK YOU FOR GETTING IT!  & I'll try that technique with an open mind...however, if i were a betting person...


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 12, 2011)

*His POV*

If your orientee started doing an eval before you did, would you maybe feel you were losing control? The straddling thing was a little "cowboy".
Oh, and "not being a quitter"? Looking back, there are a few jobs I stuck with and rode into the ground I wished I have NOT stuck with. Just know what you are ok with and make sure you are landing on your feet.
Oh, and taking care of patients!


----------



## epipusher (Oct 12, 2011)

Having worked double medic for the last 5 years, I love, love, love, love it. No matter how busy we get during a shift, I will only ever do half the runs. As for me and my fellow double medic trucks, no problems exist that I know of regarding who is "in charge". When it's your turn, you do the run.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 12, 2011)

Never seen a problem with double medic trucks in my county, but that's probably because there are very few "brand new" medics and when people have been doing this for a while they are perfectly happy to let their partner take any :censored::censored::censored::censored: call that comes up.


----------



## mike1390 (Oct 12, 2011)

You need a plan of action, seeing how you have referenced your "para-millitary" school Im sure they taught you to never go into something without a plan of action ie: war, a fire, an EMS call, hell even a date. 

Talk to your partner at the beginning of the shift, or on the way to the call and discuss how it will be ran. End of story remember your new to this company learn how they do it. If not take your Para-millatary *** to the actual military if you want stringent guidelines.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 12, 2011)

BasicFirst said:


> ^ I agree with your statements.  I am somewhat reluctant to sit back, only due to this company providing 911 service, any call can turn into a disaster if you're not prepared properly.



With 8 years of experience you of all people should know that most of our calls are complete BS from an 'emergency' standpoint. 

In EMS we work as a team, isn't one of the first rules of teamwork communication? Just remember, basics first, BasicFirst....


----------



## Luno (Oct 13, 2011)

It's lack of respect and poor teamwork, plain and simple.  You both lack the maturity to clearly articulate your expectations and to provide constructive feedback to each other.  Calls go wrong, the gauge of your ability as provider is in how you safeguard against the same issues happening again.  You really seem to take yourself quite seriously, and at the end of the day, this isn't that serious of a field.  Humor is one of the most important things to diffuse tense situations, don't let your pseudo "professionalism" become the reason that you can't work with other people.  Guess what, sometimes your patient gets called bud or pal, and the world doesn't end...  Sometimes a sense of familiarity helps them place trust in your abilities, and maybe things aren't as bad as they think.  Sometimes it works that way with partners too...  Here's the basics, stop taking yourself so seriously, you're not that important, state your expectations up front, provide non-judgmental feedback, ask how you can help them, and finally discuss roles prior to your next call, even as simply as "this is your tech, I'll play stretcher fetcher."  Pre-hospital is 99% communication, not the cool little tricks that we do with drugs and electricity.  Work on your communication skills, that is basic, first....


----------



## systemet (Oct 13, 2011)

BasicFirst said:


> O I was fortunate enough to take part in an elite para-military training program that is taught by a very experienced ems team.



So you have probably realised by now that a few people have taken issue with this sentence.  And a common question has been "What makes it elite?", to which I'd like to add, "Do you think EMS is paramilitary?", and "Why is this important?".

Giving you the benefit of the doubt, I'm assuming you're trying to tell us that you've had the benefit of a good training program, and that you don't realise that presenting yourself like this makes it seem like you think rather highly of yourself.




> It was drilled into us the importance of having SOPs in place for many many scenarios including on-scene management- they have come up with these SOPs sadly out of many bad incidents of pt and EMS illness, injury and deaths.
> needless to say, these "rules" are as good as gold for me and anyone who as been thru this training...



But now you're having to work with someone who hasn't trained in the same manner, and problems are arising.  The question here is what are you trying to accomplish?  Do you want to chance the organisational behaviour of this entire organisation so that everyone does things your way?  Or do you just want to fix the problem with this individual partner?



> Our first call (I'm the tech) we get on scene, he runs into the house-no communication with me, no equipment,



Well this is an issue, right?  He should be helping you carry the kits in, if you're running the show.  He shouldn't just run in by himself.  So how's about, talking to him and saying "Hey man, I noticed on the last call you just ran into the house without any gear, and left me behind to carry the kits.  I thought I was running the show?  Next time, can you stay and help me carry the stuff in?".




> ]He cuts me off & starts interviewing her (while standing over her strattled).



So two problems.  A major problem: he's interfering with your scene management and patient assessment by interrupting you.  So let's try "Hey man, I couldn't help but notice on the last call, you kept on interrupting me?  Would you mind letting me interview the patient next time?"

Secondary problem -- he's straddling the patient.  It could be scarey for her.  And there's a small chance he might accidentally step on her if he's clumsy.  I'd probably let this slide now and deal with it on a later day, but... "Did you know you were straddling that little old lady during the last call? She looked a little excited, I think you livened up her day."



> I send him for a LB & collar bag. I do my rapid exam, he comes back & you guessed it: Starts HIS rapid exam....



Ok. So this is a problem too.  He's interrupting your assessment and scene management.  How's about, "Hey, on the last call, when you came back from the truck, I noticed you did a physical examination on the patient.  I'd already done this.  Do you think next time you could just stand back and let me do my thing, until I ask you for help?".




> I had to literally tell him (nicely) to step off.



Why?  

I'm not saying you're wrong.  I'm just thinking I might let him carry on doing it for a bit.  Maybe give him the clipboard, let him sit in the back of the truck, write up the call, and drive to the hospital and go get a coffee.




> at which point he backs up crosses his arms, laughs & says "okay boss".....we finally get transporting & hes on his phone-while responding @ about 75mph.



Ok, so you had some tension on scene.  This is unprofessional, and it's likely that you contributed to it.  Ask yourself, could you have dealt with this situation differently, so that the patient didn't have to witness this behaviour?  I'm not saying you're at fault --- your partner sounds like an ***.  Just that any time this sort of thing happens in public, everyone looks like an idiot.  So it's often better to compromise a little, and address it afterwards.

I'm assuming you have an issue with him driving 75 mph (was this reasonable for the environment he was driving in?), and / or using his cell phone while driving (is this illegal where you are?).  If so, maybe talk to him.  "Hey, on that last call, it seemed like we were going a little fast, and you were using your cell.  I got in a bad accident a couple of years back, and I get really scared when someone driving is using their cell.  Any chance you could stop doing that?".



> We proceed for the rest of the 24 to not talk out of mutual distain.



Sounds like fun.  Did you get to repeat this call 20 times?

I understand being new, and I understand not wanting to rock the boat until you have an idea of who this guy's friends are, and how he's regarded within the organisation.  But don't you think you could have talked about this without it going nuclear?



> -I over heard him complaining that he's got more seniority & he's the "lead" on all traumas....& how our boss will be getting an e-mail over my actions:sad:.



Fine.  So he's saying stuff about you behind your back.  Not particularly nice behaviour.  But then, aren't you eavesdropping, too?  

His attitude sounds terrible, but really what happens if he sends the email to his boss.  You get called into the office.  What are you going to say?  "Well it seemed like maybe there was a little friction between the two of us, but I'm surprised he chose to make a formal complaint, as he didn't bother to talk to me about any of this at the time.  I think this situation could be avoided, and we wouldn't be wasting your time right now, if we'd just discussed this when it occurred.  How's about <partner> and I go and get a coffee, and talk this over and see if we can't resolve things without anything formal being initiated?".  Sounds good, right?  Who's going to look stupid there?  Hopefully no one.




> Should I "go with the flow" of the half -a** private service, or try to teach them what I know to be a better way?



Probably neither.  I would start with, from now on, talking respectfully to your partner after any call in which an issue like this comes up.  I would try and make some friendships in the organisation, and avoid unnecessary confrontation.  However, when the call get's messed up, you need to talk to your partner and sort things out.




> I feel as though it will be said upon deaf ears with this know-it-all type bunch.



See, and this is a problem.  You've had a bad experience with one partner?  How has the whole service become a "know-it-all bunch?".

Have you considered the possibility that there are things that you are doing that are contributing to the situations you're finding yourself in?

You've been doing this for 8 years, right?` This cannot be the first time you've had some sort of conflict due to something that happened on a call.


----------



## shfd739 (Oct 13, 2011)

BasicFirst said:


> Okay so, I am fairly new to a private company providing 911 service to a large town.  My background is 8 years (6 bls, 2 als).  I was fortunate enough to take part in an elite para-military training program that is taught by a very experienced ems team. It was drilled into us the importance of having SOPs in place for many many scenarios including on-scene management- they have come up with these SOPs sadly out of many bad incidents of pt and EMS illness, injury and deaths.
> needless to say, these "rules" are as good as gold for me and anyone who as been thru this training...
> So here I am at this private company...I get this newer medic as a partner (about a year total bls & als).  I come in at 0655 to find him & about 6 bls members talking in the crew room...he finally comes out to check our truck out at 0715, asking what is left to do...:glare:
> Our first call (I'm the tech) we get on scene, he runs into the house-no communication with me, no equipment, nada:unsure:....it's a older lady who's fallen(no biggie here). He cuts me off & starts interviewing her (while standing over her strattled). I send him for a LB & collar bag. I do my rapid exam, he comes back & you guessed it: Starts HIS rapid exam....I had to literally tell him (nicely) to step off. at which point he backs up crosses his arms, laughs & says "okay boss".....we finally get transporting & hes on his phone-while responding @ about 75mph.
> ...



Wow. You think quite highly of yourself. 

A few suggestions.

You obviously have more experience than this medic. Take that experience and offer to help or coach him. Tell him what you noticed and try to work together not leave him to flounder or keep acting like he is. Be nice with the approach and not overbearing.

When he is on the phone and driving ask him to hang up. If he wants to do the exam then let him and watch to see what the findings are. Let him have the trauma call-means less work for you and help him out with what he needs.

Eat some humble pie, get down off your high horse and help a newer person out.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 13, 2011)

*OP, a word of advice about EMTLIFE?*

Usually, after about the tenth reply, it pays to stop reading and send messages to anyone you want to converse with more.


----------



## BasicFirst (Oct 13, 2011)

Just an update...working again with this partner...I approached the day in a positive way " goodmorning-how's things-wanna grab coffee?" -all that nice nice bs & was literally ignored.
Then we get called to out main hq. driving like an *** again & texting. I get there to find out it's because I was not communicating-he threatened to quit if something wasn't done about me...
When asked what the deal was I handed my phone over w/ a pic I took of him texting & driving on the xway & he was terminated...
Dirty I kno, but he shouldn't have 'gone to the teachers office' to complain


----------



## JsonAre (Oct 13, 2011)

This may sound a bit harsh, but using a cellphone while responding is a fireable offense.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 13, 2011)

Sounds like the pork thread.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JsonAre (Oct 13, 2011)

And last time I checked you’re supposed to follow the speed limit even while responding with lights and sirens. Grow a back bone and say something, if someone is making me feel unsafe on a fire call I’d sure as hell say something,especially if they’re going 75 mph. They are endangering themself and the patient you’re providing care to.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 13, 2011)

JsonAre said:


> And last time I checked youre supposed to follow the speed limit even while responding with lights and sirens.



Maybe just your state... To my knowledge it's "Drive with due regard" and the general rule of thumb- or may be written somewhere- is not more than 15mph over (not that I agree with driving that fast)


----------



## Jon (Oct 19, 2011)

I've worked single and dual medic trucks. I've had this issue when I've been on BLS trucks more than ALS trucks. This issue is when the NON primary provider steps in and starts doing his/her thing. With a little bit of practice and mutual understanding, these things can sometimes be corrected without issue.


----------

